# What It's About!!



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm starting a new journal.  
#1 -- my other got old, long and honestly.....boring.
#2 -- until just today, I've had absolutely nothing going on.

So here I go.  

I got up at 4:45 this morning and took my BBT (since I'm charting my fertility) got dressed and went to the gym.  I'm very proud of myself for getting up and going, seeing as how I haven't been but twice since the surgery on the 21st of November.

I'm having oatmeal and coffee for breakfast this morning.

I had some mixed field greens and tuna for lunch and someone brought some mixed nuts so I picked out a handful of almonds and put them in my salad.

I have some Luna bars and decaf green tea for the rest of the day.  

It is my goal to have 4 to 5 bottles of water today.

I'm planning to make grilled tilapia, brown rice and grilled zucchini for dinner tonight.

*BBT:* 97.0
*CD: * 2


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 17, 2002)

Cool, I get to make the first entry after yours!!

Well, good luck with everything, we all know you'll kick ass and do great.  Especially with that fertility thing you're so excited about!  You've got two of them things (kids) already, right?

Best of luck...and go drink some water, would ya?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 17, 2002)

Hey you!!  How 'ya been?  All is good here.  Thanks for being the first entry.  Here's a booty shot for ya  

Yep, I've got two boys and I'd really like to have another.

I'm about to go grab my first bottle of water.


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Here's a booty shot for ya



Put that damn thing away, woman, you're gonna put somebody's eye out.

3 boys....you're insane!  I've got one of each, not sure I'd want more than one of either.  Now, if my wife could give birth to a monkey, now, that'd be cool.  My mama had 4 boys, and is not in an institution, so I guess it can be done.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Vai Fan *_
> Put that damn thing away, woman, you're gonna put somebody's eye out.




Damn thing???    Hey, I know it's big, but c'mon, it's not that big!!!!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 17, 2002)

Okay, okay, I'm not saying it's big...maybe if you just wiggle it a bit more side to side it would be less threatening...or should I say, less 'tempting'!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2002)

HEY WOMAN!! Look at you go!!! Good Luck with your new goals!!! I hope ya get preggggo real real soooon! 

Did it feel good working out this morning??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 17, 2002)

If felt relly good to work out this morning.   I felt like I had a lot of energy.  I am planning to go tomorrow too!!!  

I am doing my BBT and checking all other symptoms and I hope we get pregnant this month -- wish us luck!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2002)

I ALWAYS WISH YOU LUCK BABE~~ I WILL KEEP Praying for you!!!!   

I'm glad it felt great to workout! AND GO U going again tomorrow!
Okay~ I have a dumb ?
What is BBT???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 17, 2002)

Basal Body Temperature.......I'm sure you'll learn all about that "next summer" -- KiK


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2002)

KiK KiK
~~ Hopefully huh!! KiK

Thanks for answering my question Sugarcookie!! 
Are ya busy today??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 17, 2002)

Heck no I'm not busy.   I'm sitting here reading an article in FASTCOMPANY and reading my emails and replies.  Are you busy today?

"Sugarcookie"??  I wish I was a sugar cookie.....maybe I just wish I HAD a sugar cookie...KiK


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 17, 2002)

MMM!  I LOVE sugar cookies!  Eat 'em up, yum, yum, yum!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 17, 2002)

Luna bar is going to have to work for now.

Aaaahhhhhhh...... the sacrifices we make in the name of visual pleasure!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 17, 2002)

Come now, we don't work so hard just for the visual pleasure... we want to be healthy too!

Especially you right now wanting another kiddo!  Good luck!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 17, 2002)

Thanks B.

And you are correct, we do want to be healthy too.   It kind of goes hand in hand!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 17, 2002)

That's the attitude we're looking for, Mama!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2002)

HEHE!! I love calling people goofy names!! My fave right now is Sugarcookie and Sugarplum!!

Ya~ I'm swamped today! Can't wait for a SLOW Day here!!!!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 17, 2002)

I'll probably get slammed for this, but I call my wife Buttercup these days.  She just calls me Bastard.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 17, 2002)

Why would you get slammed for calling your wife buttercup?   I think that's sweet.  Now, as for what she calls you........

I call everyone doll, don't I P?   Lately, I've been calling the hubby precious.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2002)

Yeah~ why would you get slammed for calling your wife that??

YEP! Ya do call everyone doll!! I LOVE IT! I think its sooo cute, thats why I steal it from ya sometimes!! AWWW Precious is cute!!! I call Matt my "honeybunny"


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 17, 2002)

Hey FG ... 

the Mrs. and I call each other seetie pies (pronounced sweetie without the W)


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 17, 2002)

Why would I get slammed?  Don't you know some of the freaks that frequent this board?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 17, 2002)

Oh yes.....  

I guess you just meant guys!!!  

Oh well.....their loss!!   Have you ever seen the "schmoopy" Seinfeld episode????  TOOOO FUUNNNYYY


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 17, 2002)

hiya Fg, nice to see your back at it. 

I won't be around much til the second week of January since I'll be with my cousins up in San Jose for the holidays. But will be hitting the gym of course. 

Hope you have an awesome christmas and happy new year.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 17, 2002)

Hey D.....so happy to see you've stopped by my new journal, thanks!!

I hope you'll have a wonderful Christmas and New Year too.   I know I will.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 17, 2002)

hell you knew I couldn't say away.  

I'll try and I'll still check in every now and then until I get back.


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 17, 2002)

Sweet, a new journal!!  Hows it going FG?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 18, 2002)

*12/18/02*

No workout this morning and all I've had is three cookies and 2 cups of hot green tea.

I'm at home with the flu today.  Just wanted to check email and say hey 

*BBT:* None, can not take temp as I am sick today
*CD:* 3


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 18, 2002)

Poor thing!  Sit back and relax with your tea and cookies.  Get a nice, warm blanket, too.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2002)

WHAT? YOU HAVE THE FLU???OMG!!! HONEY I'm sorrrrry! THAT SUCKS!!

gooo back to bed!!!! I HOPE YOU FEEL BETTER!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 18, 2002)

take it easy and get plenty of rest our little mom-to-be-again


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 18, 2002)

Ouch, the flu?  Just get lots and lots of rest!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 19, 2002)

*12/19/02*

Hope everyone is doing great today.

No workout this morning again.  I do not feel like it.   At this rate, I may be taking the rest of the week off.  I am at work today though.  We were having our company Christmas lunch and I knew I had to be here.

Not much going on though and I really wish that I could just go home.  But I think I can stick it out and I have to go drop off gifts today for the family that our company adopted (Adopt-A-Family).

*BBT:* Not taken, still sick
*CD:* 4


----------



## Stacey (Dec 19, 2002)

hey darlin' ~~ Sorry you still don't feel well! Your taking meds though, right? (duh huh....kik)
THATS Sooo neat, an adopt a family! How sweet!!!  

HOPE YOU START FEELING BETTER SOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 19, 2002)

Yes, taking antibiotics and some allergy stuff and also some Benadryl at night before I go to bed.   I'm feeling a little better today than I did yesterday.

Thanks girly....talk to you later.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 19, 2002)

Thats good, soo your all drugged up huh! I'm sorry you got sick~ That was all of a sudden huh!!
How the family doing??? Will u have your boys for christmas day?

Take care of yourself girliepoooo!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 19, 2002)

Yes, it came on very quickly.   I had the sniffles on Tuesday and then I woke up on Wednesday and could barely move.   My back and shoulders were hurting so bad..

Yep, all drugged up!!  KiK

Nope, the boys are with their dad for Christmas this year, but I will get them on the 27th and have them through the weekend.   They are all excited because they get to have 2 Christmas'.
I'm excited about it too.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 20, 2002)

*12/20/02*

Not too much going on today. 
We are about to leave to go to our Ladies' Luncheon at the Country Club.  We do it every year.  After that, I have to go to the doctor and then to drop off more gifts to the other family for our Adopt a Family program.

Just wanted to make an entry here so that I could keep everything logged.  

I will eat healthy today at lunch.  Number one because I have to go to the doctor and they will be drawing more blood today.  Number two, just because I need to.

Hope everyone is doing wonderfully and I hope everyone is ready for Christmas and New Year's!!!   

*BBT:* None taken because of still trying to get over this cold.  I think it was more a sinus infection than the flu.
*CD:* 5


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 20, 2002)

It sucks your still sick, but atleast you got sick this week, and not next week for xmas, I was sick once on xmas, and boy was that NOT FUN!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 20, 2002)

Hey girliepoo!
Thats cool you will have your boys from the 27th through  the weekend! Yeah!!!!!  I know your a happy woman!! 

Wow Lunch at the countryclub~ have fun!!!!!!! 
 Hope you get alllll better this weekend, rest girl, rest!! 
Take care!!!! 

~~Sending feel better vibes your way~~
Hope its as pretty in dallas as it is here, this weather is GREAT!
luv ya!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 20, 2002)

Hi FitGirl...sorry you're not better yet.   Here's hoping you had a riot with your friends today!

Snowing in Michigan,
VF


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 23, 2002)

*12/23/02*

OH MY GOSH!!!!!
2 DAYS TO CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!

I am so ready too.   I actually think I am going today after work or maybe tomorrow, not sure yet -- to get one more gift for my hubby.

Today is going to be so slow here at the office so I'll just be sitting here checking email and planning the New Year's party that we're having at our house.
(I'll take loads of pics for that one.)

Okay, gotta go stuff some envelopes and get some water, so I'll talk to you guys later.   Hope everyone is doing well 


*BBT:* not taken.   
*CD:* 8
I will start using my OPK on Christmas Day.

Stacey, been thinking about you for a couple of days for some reason -- are you okay?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2002)

Hey Honey!! How was your weekend? Are you feeling better? I can't believe Christmas is in 2 days! Hey~ I'm running out for another gift for Matt tonight or tomorrow too!  I'm getting him a longhorn shirt~ are ya proud or what??!! I got him a UT cap to! 
You have been thinking about me? I'm good, thanks doll. Last wk was horrible, and I'm glad its all over!!! I worked 72 hours, and then Matt and I had some "tiffs"  but we are all good now!  

I hope you have a wonderful day! Are u off work tomorrow? We are!! And I'm "calling in" to bath & body tonight! 
Take care sugarplum!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 23, 2002)

No, I don't work tomorrow.   I'm glad too, I've got a ton of stuff to do tomorrow.

Hey Longhorns Rule!!  I'm so very proud of you for getting him that stuff.   

I can't believe you worked so many hours last week.  Glad things are better for you this week though.   

Is Matt leaving on the 26th or not?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 23, 2002)

Merry Christmas  

hope your feeling better.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2002)

Hey woman! I knew you would be proud of me for getting him longhorn stuff!!! 

Nope, I don't think hes going now.. not because Of me though.. b/c he doesn't have anyone to ride with him up there..kik..kik!
poor kid!

 SOOO whatcha doing on Christmas day??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 23, 2002)

Hey, About to wrap everything up and go home!!!  

I hope everyone has a great Christmas holiday and a Wonderful New Year!!!

Merry Christmas Everyone!!! 

 And To All A Good Night!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2002)

MERRY CHRISTMAS PEAHCES!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 27, 2002)

*12/27/02*

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERY BODY!!!!

Santa was very good to me.  I hope everyone had a great Christmas.

Of course we all ate way too much and worked out way too little.

My New Year's Resolution came early this time.  I started yesterday -- yep, that's right,  the day after Christmas.   I said I was going to do it and I did it.   

Oh guess what, guess what.....my doctor called me on Monday, the 23rd to give me my cholesterol results from Friday (20th).  My numbers are down.   I went from 360 to 275.  I guess the new med is really working.   I also attribute about 50% of it to drinking all of the green and black teas that I've been having.

*CD:* 12


----------



## Stacey (Dec 27, 2002)

Hey girliepooh!!  I'm glad you had a wonderful christmas! AND GO YOU~ Already working on your new years resolution! Your badass!!! 
YEAH!! Thats AWESOME about your cholesterol results!!!! WOOHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!  CONGRATS woman!!! 

Have a great day


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 2, 2003)

*01/02/03*

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERY BODY!!!

Boy did I get looped on New Year's!   How 'bout every one else?

Back to the old grindstone now.  No workout this morning because I just could not get outta bed.   Will be working out tomorrow morning though.  

Diet has been absolutely GREAT.  I am down two pounds since my last visit with my cholesterol doctor.  I have to go back in a couple of weeks (have to find out when) and I hope to have lost more weight by then.

Food for today
Breakfast -- Oatmeal and black coffee
No mid afternoon meal -- busy, busy, busy.
Lunch -- Grilled chicken, lettuce, tomato and 1 oz.  Pepper jack cheese with water and then green tea.
Mid afternoon snack -- EAS Myoplex Low carb shake
Dinner -- Don't know yet????


*CD:* 18


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 3, 2003)

*01/03/03*

Great workout this morning!!!
Woke up 4:35, got dressed and went to the gym.

Triceps today --
One-arm behind head extension:
10#, 12 reps, 1 set
12.5#, 11 reps, 2 sets

Two-handed behind head extension: (hope I have right name?)
15#, 11 reps, 1 set
20#, 10 reps, 1 set

Rope Press downs:
40#, 10 reps, 2 sets
45#, 9 reps, 1 set
45#, 7 reps, 1 set

15 minutes on Reebok Fusion (Elipticle) machine
15 minutes on Treadmill

Breakfast:  1/2 cup oatmeal, 1 banana and 1 c. of black coffee
(editing this; I ended up not drinking the coffee, it didn't taste too good to me.   I had a cup of cold green tea instead.)

Lunch:  about 5 ounces of roasted, lemon pepper chicken breast and 7 wheat crackers and water. Oh yummy this chicken is good!!


I have chicken, bananas and EAS Myoplex Low Carb shakes for the day too.

*CD:* 19


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 3, 2003)

morning FG!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 3, 2003)

Good morning NT.  How is ya?   
Any news on the impending "twins" yet?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey girl!~~ Congrats on getting up and going to the gym this morning.. thats soo hard when that bed is soooo warm, and hubby is all cuddly and cute sleeping away!
Food looks good woman!! 

I'm glad you had a great new years!! ~ got toasty huh? kiK~ Not I.. I was the DD! But still had a great time!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 3, 2003)

Girl, I wish I had been the DD....however, no DD was needed from my hacienda because the party was AT my hacienda.....

There was my first problem....KiK


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm great ... unlike our dear Princess, I was with you on New Years getting 'toasty'  

News ... I'm not sure which I was more happy to hear about, Mrs. getting a personal trainer and thinking about doing a show or that she was going to phone to BA doctor again.   

Mrs NT, as funny as this may sound, has a personal perception problem.  I've told her that she'd kick ass in a comp like Leslie went into ... where overall beauty is more the concern than the body image.  Add in the twins, and I'd be more lucky than I am now (if that's possible)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 3, 2003)

ALRIGHT........WELL ROCK ON WITH BOTH PIECES OF NEWS!!!!

let us know what all happens.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 3, 2003)

PS -- There is the Lee Priest Classic being held in Austin in April.

I think I will order tickets and get a hotel for the hubby and I for that weekend.  I think it will be a good show!

Who's in????


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 3, 2003)

hmmm, maybe I could convince the Missus to take a April trip to Austin ...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 3, 2003)

That'd be cool!!!   I'm saving up right now.   I have 3 & 1/2 months until the show and I'll need hotel and fun funds.  

Austin IS awesome in April though!!  Beautiful view overlooking Lake Travis.  I think a trip to The Oasis might be in order too NT.  You'll get to see where the hubby and I got married......


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 3, 2003)

excellent!  Well, let's put this as a definite maybe!  

hmmmm, what is "The Oasis"?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 3, 2003)

It is the coolest restaurant....in the history of.....ever!!   LOL

look it up on the web at www.oasis-austin.com.

It is so awesome!!!1


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow ... that is quite the view!

Is the Lee Priest Classic a good show?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't know.   This will be his first one.  You know he quit MuscleTech and signed with a new sponsor, right?

You like the view, huh?  We've always loved Austin, but really, really like The Oasis and we always said when we got married, that's where it would be.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 3, 2003)

nope, didn't know that.  Don't really keep up with such news.  Now that you've mentioned it, I'm pretty excited about possibly meeting more of the IM'ers!  Could we say that you'll take us out on the town for a few drinks that night?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 3, 2003)

Ummmmm, okay -- sure!!!   We definitely know all of the hot spots!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah for us!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 3, 2003)

Heya Fg~ Thats cool the party was at your house on New Years! I started drinking at 8pm-- had 2 small drinks, and one budlight.. then around 10pm.. I looked at my hubby..and he was getting wasted..lol with his buddy who rode with us.. SOOO I stopped, ate some grilled chicken off the pit.. and watched them get trashed, AND Watched him puke the next day..kik..kik..kik!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 3, 2003)

THAT OASIS LOOKS AWESOME!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 6, 2003)

*01/06/03*

Okay, first off -- who else is having trouble writing 2003?  I still keep wanting to write 2002!!!!

Okay, on to everything else:

Did not get up and workout this morning.  I woke up with the biggest, baddest headache I've ever had.   As soon as my feet hit the floor this morning, I felt it immediately.  I laid back down and went back to sleep.

Stopped by Starbucks this morning to get some coffee and I figured I better get something to eat too.   So I got a blueberry muffin.  I've taken two bites of it and then had to throw it away.  For some reason, I just could not eat it.  It did not taste good to me.  So, I thought that I would get some oatmeal in a minute, but to tell you the truth.....I'm not hungry at all this morning.

I did work out on Friday, Saturday and Sunday.   It really isn't bad for me to skip this morning and I'll be back in the gym first thing in the morning.

Breakfast:  Venti, Non-Fat, Caramel Macchiatto.


I'm not hungry so I have no idea what else I'll eat this morning, but I'll let you know once it happens.


*CD: * 22


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: 01/06/03*



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Okay, first off -- who else is having trouble writing 2003?  I still keep wanting to write 2002!!!!
> 
> Okay, on to everything else:
> ...




 

Happy new year!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 6, 2003)

Yes, I know, I know.

Really should've had only black coffee if I wanted coffee huh?
Secondly, not eating is worse than eating something bad.
Right?

Is that my official spanking?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 6, 2003)

First spanking of the year already huh.  Hey don't you owe us some pics?

And no, I'd rather you didn't eat than stuff down a donut or something.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 6, 2003)

But that's just the thing -- I didn't eat.   I only took two bits (small at that) and threw it away.   It didn't taste good to me at all!!!


I'm sure I'm not the first to get a spanking this year!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> ...  Hey don't you owe us some pics?



go TP go!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 6, 2003)

yeah, yeah, yeah........I have to get those done, I know!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 6, 2003)

YEAH for us!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 7, 2003)

*I'm really wondering right now!!*

I'm really, really wondering right now; What It's About!

See, yesterday, I lost my job!!   Not a very good economy right now for someone to NOT have a job.   But I'm working on it, updating my resume right now -- had to stop for a moment and chat and give you all the update -- but I've also contacted two staffing agencies and have put my feelers out.
I've sent two resumes to companies via the internet and am filing for unemployment today also.

Needless to say, I doubt I'll be making that trip to Austin in April, but you never know -- something may happen for me between now and then.

I hope everyone will say their prayers for me.  I'm so distraught over this occurence.

How did I lose my job, you ask?  Well, the  low down on it is this:
A girl that had my job about 4 or 5 years ago quit because she was pregnant and she could quit working.  Well, my boss has another company that she has been doing accounting (part time) for, for about the past 2 years.  She recently informed him that she would have to quit doing his accounting (at this other company) because she was having to get a full time job.  He asked her if he could work it out, would she consider coming back to work for him -- she said yes.  So the bottom line is, that because she needed a job, I had to lose mine.
He told me all of this in the same breath as telling me that my position was being "restructured" and she was coming to work for him strictly under an hourly basis and still going to do his accounting for this other company.

I think I'm okay with the whole situation though.   I even got out of bed this morning at about 8:30 and went to the gym.   I came back home after going to the unemployment office and had some eggs and turkey.  Good thing this chaos that my life is in right now has not affected my training...........KiK

Well, that's about it!!  
I have to get back to updating my resume and get online to see if I can find a job.
Guess I should probably hit the titty bars too..........KiK


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey fitbabe, sorry to hear about this.  Timing for this stuff is never good.  Needless to say, I am sure you will find something soon, with that upbeat attitude.  Good luck.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: I'm really wondering right now!!*



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I hope everyone will say their prayers for me.  I'm so distraught over this occurence.


you have mine!


> I have to get back to updating my resume and get online to see if I can find a job.
> *Guess I should probably hit the titty bars too..........KiK *



For someone who has lost their job, that was downright funny!  I'm with TP ... with an attitude like that, you can only go up from here!  Good luck!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm so sorry about you losing your job 

Good luck finding a new job!  You'll be in my prayers!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks everyone.  I really appreciate it.

I'll keep up with everyone and let you know how it goes.
WISH ME LUCK!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 7, 2003)

oh shiat, I leave for a while and come back and this happened. 

I'm sorry to hear about your job. Good luck and if there's anything I can do to help, let me know.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2003)

Heya T~ I just read this to about your job! I'm soooo sorry honey! Thats not fair at all! Your in my prayers and I hope you find something you Like really fast!!! I'm so sorry girl!! Good luck!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 8, 2003)

*01/08/03*

Okay, I slept in just a little this morning and then got up and went to the gym.

I did cardio and a little bit of bicep work.

I'm back home now and having scrambled eggs and with turkey and a cup of OJ.

I'm feeling better this morning.  ***Notice the new sig please***

I hope all of you are doing wonderfully!!  

Thanks again for all of the well wishes.
T


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 8, 2003)

keep up the good work - sending out that many resumes is a sure sign that you won't be out of a job for long!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2003)

I totally agree w/ Nt girl! Your doing great! Keep up your positive additude!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 9, 2003)

Nice sig


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 9, 2003)

The new sig rocks!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 10, 2003)

How are ya honey???

Hope you have a great weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 10, 2003)

THanks guys.   I like the new sig too!!

I guess things are going okay.   Still no job offers but I do have two interviews next week and hopefully I'll hear about another that I'm waiting on.

Workouts are going fantastic and my diet could not be better.   I've said that I have nothing else to do with my time right now except get buff, so I'm doing it!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 10, 2003)

Another example of why I don't believe you'll be out of work for long.  Others may go and hide in their homes ... you, you're sending out resumes and hitting the gym!!  

ahem ... while you have some free time, how are those pictures coming along?  he he


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ahem ... while you have some free time, how are those pictures coming along?  he he




"go away boy, ya botherin' me"


J/K -- actually, I met with my workout partner yesterday at lunch and we will be taking some pics probably this weekend.   Maybe tomorrow if I can get her to meet me at the gym.

If we do, I'll upload those as soon as she sends them to me.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 14, 2003)

*01/14/03*

Had an interview this morning that didn't go that well.  As far as the position goes, it would be okay.  But I really did not care for the environment or the gentleman that I would be working for.

Oh well, I have another interview this afternoon at 2pm and I hope it goes a little better.   I'm still waiting to hear about the one that I went on yesterday. 

Diet is going great!   Workouts are going great! 

And hubby and I are wonderful.    

Just an update to let you guys know what I was up to lately.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 14, 2003)

Good luck!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2003)

Hey girl!! Sounds like your doing great!! Thanks for the update!! Good Luck on the interview today!! (in 20 MINUTES-- I'm thinking about ya..lol..u should be there..or almost!) GOOD LUCK! I hope it goes better than the one earlier!

I'm glad you and Brad are great, and that your workouts are great too!!!  keep it up!!!
talk to ya soon sweetie!
**Hugs**


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey girl ... whad up??


----------



## Stacey (Jan 24, 2003)

I MISS MY FRIEND!!!!! 
I hope all is well with you honey!! Hopefully your not online cause you got a new job!!!! 
Take care honey!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 24, 2003)

We sure miss you 

Hope all is well!  You got any "news" for us yet


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2003)

..and just to be the first to wish you a: HAPPY MONDAY!!! 

Hope you are able to read this!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey everyone!!   THought I would check in and give you guys an update on what's going on!   I've missed you guys too.   Things have been quite hectic though.

Still looking for a permanant position.   I've been temping for a Philanthropist for the past week and do not honestly know how much longer I'll be her assistant.   They are still interviewing and so am I.  I actually have an interview tomorrow -- all day long, with a talent and modeling agency to be an Admin. Assistant, I think.  That sounds fun, huh?

Not pregnant yet, or at least not that I know of....I just had my O on the 25th and am not scheduled to get a visit from Aunt Flo until the second week of Feb.   If she doesn't show up though, I'll definitely test.   Hopefully, we timed everything just right.  Please say a prayer for me.

Our heater at home has been out for the past three days....how wonderful it's been sleeping in the cold....NOT!!!   The home warranty people came out though and they've ordered a new control board so hopefully it will be fixed today or tomorrow.  

I haven't been on in such a long time -- it's amazing how buys unemployment makes you, right?

Hope you guys are all wonderful.   Does anyone else have any new news?
Loads of luck and well wishes to everyone.   
FG


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> I haven't been on in such a long time -- it's amazing how buys unemployment makes you, right?
> FG




Now you know how I feel. lmao it sucks you'd think it would be at least some time to relax but NOOOO. It's to stressful so ya just stay busy.

Good luck with your interview, you'll do awesome.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2003)

hey FG!
Glad to see back! 
Poor thing, looking for a job must suck. Good luck with that interview! And...when you DO get that position w/ the talent agency....remember your friends, Burner AND dvlman!
We'll be out there hookig nup with modrls faster than you can say:
Holy shiat...can't you guys get dates in your own friggin state???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 13, 2003)

Well.....adversity has taken my advice!!!

I got a job!!  The Philanthropist that I was temping for offered me the job permanantly and I took it.   I'm really excited about it to.  And the money is really good.   Which is good because I was getting a little behind on bills and now I'll be able to take care of all of those with ease and also do a little more, like help out my mom a little.

What has been going on in here???  I just know I've missed out on some scoopage -- c'mon, spill it!

Diet and working out are still going fantastic with me.   We've been doing a lot more green veggies and virtually no breads, pastas or sugars at home.   This can only be good, yes?

I miss everyone terribly and hopefully now that I've got a perm position, I'll be able to get online a little more often and keep up with everyone.

Glad to be back.   Can't wait to see what everyone is up to!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

hey!
Sorry, I would have posted lightning quick, bitt...I had to go and look up philantropist...

You work for a charity guy?
What about the models? Dvlman and I are going to be so upset!

Did you have to give up pasta? Pasta is good....you do need some carbs...

Let's see, rumor has it, IT is carrying Dero's love child, but we cannot confirm...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 13, 2003)

Nope, did not have to give up pasta, but am cutting way back on the bad carbs.   I've eaten a lot of sweet potatoes and zucchini and squash and broccoli and stuff like that.

Yep, Philanthropist...only it's a lady.   She's really a great woman too.  The models thing did not work out.   That was pretty much one of those big telemarketing scam deals......I was totally not interested in anything like that.

OMG.....IT carrying Dero's love child......um.....isn't IT male?   Now I'm really confused!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

well, there WAS an operation involved....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

so..um...how's that maginificant chest of your doing?
No more pain or anything?


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Well.....adversity has taken my advice!!!
> 
> I got a job!!  The Philanthropist that I was temping for offered me the job permanantly and I took it.   I'm really excited about it to.  And the money is really good.   Which is good because I was getting a little behind on bills and now I'll be able to take care of all of those with ease and also do a little more, like help out my mom a little.
> ...



This is great news! I'm very happy for you, it's nice to see good things happen to good people!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2003)

MY DARLING FRIEND!! I MISSED YOU ONLINE! 
But soo happy to see you hear, I almost pissed on myself..kik, kik, kik!! Okay not really..I just wanted to use "our" word! kik!
 I AM SOOO HAPPY FOR YOU! Yeah! Congrats on the new job, sounds wonderful! Congrats on cutting all the bad carbs & sugars out!! yes, That can  only be good dear! You really rock! I have missed you, but sooo happy that everythings going wonderful for you!!!! 
I just got your email too, I will update ya on me! And Answer your ?'s tooooo!   OHHH LOTS TO TELL YOU!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 14, 2003)

THanks MMafiter, what a really nice thing to say.   How are you darlin'?


Stacey......can't wait to get your email....need to know the scoopage girlfriend.

Everything is good today.   Just sipping on my coffee and doing a little work.   Boss will be in, in about an hour and she'll be here for probably an hour or two and then she's off.   So I really need to get some stuff organized before she gets here.    I'll be back online later this afternoon.   

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY EVERYBODY


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 14, 2003)

Happy Valentines Day FG! 
Nice to have you back and see things are taking a positive turn for you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 14, 2003)

Awwww, my first Valentine  NT.

Thank you sweetie....Happy Valentine's Day to you.

Doing anything for those wonderful girls of yours?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 14, 2003)

I bought the two of them matching purple teddie bears with balloons.  A big one for the missus and a smaller one for baby NT.  I have added a Esquire watch for the missus.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 14, 2003)

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY T!!!!!! HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY!!! Your email is on its way..I gotta finish some work, then will write ya! 
Love ya!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 14, 2003)

Awww...NT, you ooze romance!!  

Stacey......hurry up girl!!!!!!


----------

